# Sunday Oldies



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working my last night shift









Wearing this...

*West End `Sowar` cal.1080 21 Jewels c1960s/70s (?)*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This again on a Nato. People give it some funny looks though.









Alasdair


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Flying Saucer for Sunday morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be the MkIII later on today


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've just found this that PG sent me, I put some effort into refurbishing it but haven't worn it for yonks.

It does run but I'm not sure how well at the present.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Everyone must be sick of the Speedy and CWC by now, so...










Later,

William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

had this green horse on all saturday and will wear it all day today









sellers pic (it's now on a cheap bracelet!)










john


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Found this 1963 Bulova with an 11AB 17jewel movement just yesterday

at my favorite alleyway market.



















The stretch band is a Speidel and a beauty.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today. To fo to cinema, special price during 3 days GBP 2.70...

Bertrand


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Rolex Airking for me today, feels very strange after 4 days of wearing my JSAR










Jon


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

This old Ventura today, I've had it for over thirty years and it rarely gets worn, so it deserves a day out.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Family coming round for lunch today so I'll be wearing this classic style piece....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Rolex precision from 1962 today.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

this old german kienzle on a wide leather strap with flap to cover the watch face


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Started off the day with this one










Rich


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this to my sons cadets presentation ,he gets his stripes today very excited.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Has to be a diver with this weather


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> It will be the MkIII later on today


Fantastic John







Is that an Omega pilot line case also?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Started off the day with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Alas said:


> This again on a Nato. People give it some funny looks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one Alsadair, it shows potential







Does it need a new crystal?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing this to my sons cadets presentation ,he gets his stripes today very excited.


Well done to your son!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Been wearing the Scubapro 500 for 2 weeks now:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DaveE said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > It will be the MkIII later on today
> ...


Thank's Dave .... it is a "pilot line" case although personally I think it would be a liability in a cockpit! .. It's quite a lump, here's another picture


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot Ultra Thin 14kt Gold,which i am now glad didnt sell.

H.A.G.W

Russ.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I might go for this today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > This again on a Nato. People give it some funny looks though.
> ...


I thought a dust with a cloth might be enough







Yep I'm going to see if I can find someone to do some work on it as I really like it. Dial moves slightly in the case and crystal needs replacing. Goes well though and keeps good time.

Alasdair


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Alas said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Cool. I think I've got a couple of divers with an almost identical dial. One is a monoblock Harlem diver which shares the same case as the Yema Wristmaster and I think I've got an Aquadive with that dial


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Here's some pictures of the Harlem:



















And here's some pics of the Aquadives:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The same sort of dial can be found with other Aquadive cases styles and colours (I've even seen red!)


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Wow, that's a serious profile!







, but tremendous all the same







How thick is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Started off the day with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo









Reminds me of this one I did 3 years ago







:tongue2:

Ill have to wear the 6309 now....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Wow, that's a serious profile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave its about 16mm in the centre


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Started off the day with this one
> ...


So I'm 3 years behind the times, am I Jason?
















Swapping over to the Kontiki Super now as my 710 has suggested she takes me for a scrummy pub lunch (and of course, out of politeness I've agreed). This has just come back from Streve Burrage after service, and has had a new crystal fitted and the bezel stripped and cleaned. Thanks Steve


















Rich


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > wearing this to my sons cadets presentation ,he gets his stripes today very excited.
> ...


yeah im proud hes chuffed ,he should be getting best shot too hes a good sniper - only thing is it takes forever these prize days.

cheers mate ill pass it on.

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> So I'm 3 years behind the times, am I Jason?


Ummmm no no, course not.....









Im glad to see your good taste extends to your choice of regs too  But arnt they bloomin expensive to service







The Mares cost about 40% more than Alys Scubapro to service ... Bloomin Italians


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Langel for me today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > So I'm 3 years behind the times, am I Jason?
> 
> 
> Ummmm no no, course not.....
> ...


I'm lucky there..... whenever I go to Dahab I always get them fully serviced by Mabruk at Reef2000 on the first morning. I buy the service pack and take it over to him, and he does the service in exchange for as many Sakaras as he can drink that evening.







Best to make sure he does the service before he has the beer though









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That sounds like a plan


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Its hissing down in London so i am staying indoors,not exposing this old girl to water.

Sinn 903

Martin


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Snap










followed by










Rich, you have great taste in watches mate


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Its hissing down in London so i am staying indoors,not exposing this old girl to water.
> 
> Sinn 903
> 
> Martin


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Its hissing down in London so i am staying indoors,not exposing this old girl to water.
> 
> Sinn 903
> 
> Martin


Fabulous







I've seen Breitling Cosmonautes and I've seen (and I've got) the Aviation 24hr chrono. with modified Valjoux 7736. However, the 24 hr Sinn 903s with Lemania 1883 are like hen's teeth. Have you ever seen the other 903 version with the 24 at the top?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Stunning. Is that the IDF version. The pics of these on mesh make me want to take my IDF version off its Nato.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Very, very nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Got up an hour ago and put these on....

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 80s*










*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Snap










followed by










Rich, you have great taste in watches mate


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Been out all morning, just got back in and changed to this Sekonda which I bought new in the late seventies.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

DaveE said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Its hissing down in London so i am staying indoors,not exposing this old girl to water.
> ...


Dave,

Had one of the 24hr on top way back when,but the rarest is the one with the date wheel in red







if you ever see one try and capture it.

Little link to an article on these watces.

sinn 903

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All this talk about setting watches, have swapped to this and going to set it using the GMT site to check for accuracy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Was out in a field at 8:00 this morning, setting up for a clay pigeon shoot (must be barking, it was foggy, blowing a gale, pi**ing down and bl**dy freezing) - was wearing my current beater:










Switched back to this now that I'm indoors and dry:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Jolus chrongraph... never seen another!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Jolus chrongraph... never seen another!


Very nice Chris


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Started off the day with this one
> ...


Het Jase I think I recognise that strap!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There you go, well spotted...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Jolus chrongraph... never seen another!
> ...


Thanks Mach, it was an early buy when I started collecting, and I still think it's one of my favourites.

On the other hand....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I know its only a few years old....but I cannot resist my newest.......


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Yes I know its only a few years old....but I cannot resist my newest.......


Ooooooh... nice.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Got up an hour ago and put these on....
> 
> *Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 80s*
> 
> ...


Those are really growing on me.







Reminiscent of modern Sinns and Tutimas.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mart broad said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...


Thanks for that link Martin. I'd lost that link since I was looking for these Sinn 903s about 2 yrs ago. I've got the 12hr version with Lemania 1873 and the modern version also. As a correction to my above post, the 24 hr Sinn 903s use a Lemania 1877, not an 1883. The latter movement is the moonphase version of the 1873.









Aaaah, the Sinn 903 with the Valjoux 7740.







chrono24 is a good place to find the older Sinn 903s and I did see a 7740 a couple of years ago. However, the price was unrealistic, so I left it there. Not sure if it is still there. I've never figured out why Valjoux ever made the 7740. If you look at the case back, the movement is most unlike the 7733, 7734 or 7736. Also, I'm not sure what advantage over the 7734 the date 7740 gave? Maybe it was one of those movments that only Breitling and a few select others bothered with (like the 7731)?


----------



## FAZZ (May 21, 2008)

Hello Chris,

I have the same watch which I inherited a few years ago. I have recently put the watch up for auction, nut after reading your comments i'm not sure if I have done the right thing.

Do you think that the rarety of this watch would make it valuable? and if so, would it be worth circulating the details of the auction and the watch to a collectors forum?

Mark


----------



## FAZZ (May 21, 2008)

Hello Chris,

I have the same watch which I inherited a few years ago. I have recently put the watch up for auction, nut after reading your comments i'm not sure if I have done the right thing.

Do you think that the rarety of this watch would make it valuable? and if so, would it be worth circulating the details of the auction and the watch to a collectors forum?

Mark


----------

